# AASHTO LRFD 3rd edition Interim Revisions????



## buening (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a pdf of the interim revisions for the 3rd edition LRFD manual? I CANNOT find these anywhere and really need them ASAP! I'm willing to pay someone for them in either PDF or hard copy.


----------

